# How can I get a perfect bikini line? (not have any hair follicles show)



## CoverGirl (Jul 29, 2008)

First of all I hate hair down there. I like being completely bare. I'm uncomfortable with getting waxed, &amp; I know that I shouldn't do it myself. My issue is that since I have pale skin &amp; dark hair, the hair follicles still show even after I shave. You girls that aren't hairy have no idea how lucky you are!


----------



## monniej (Jul 29, 2008)

the only thing i know that can give that effect is waxing.


----------



## 4getmeNot (Jul 30, 2008)

maybe baby powder or the stuff called magic powder ?


----------



## shannonsilk (Jul 31, 2008)

One very time consuming method is to tweeze them. Or at least the thickest and darkest ones. the finer, lighter ones might not show too bad after shaving then.


----------



## Fataliya (Aug 6, 2008)

I know lots of women use Magic Shave, but I've not tried it yet. I can't stand the smell of it, and I'm afraid I'll accidentally get some in the meaty parts.


----------



## internetchick (Aug 6, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Fataliya* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm afraid I'll accidentally get some in the meaty parts. That just made me laugh hysterically!





I epilate my bikini line.


----------



## antoins (Aug 7, 2008)

i have too hairy skin and i wax it on magic shave .


----------



## pinksugar (Aug 7, 2008)

dear god, epilate them! OUCH!!! I get mine waxed occassionally in summer, or when I have a hot date... (so not in ages



) but yeah. I can't imagine getting that look you're after without either wax or permanent hair removal (lasering)


----------



## Aniger86 (Aug 16, 2008)

Originally Posted by *shannonsilk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif One very time consuming method is to tweeze them. Or at least the thickest and darkest ones. the finer, lighter ones might not show too bad after shaving then. Agreed. That's what I do, I tweeze. Its very very time consuming, but I'm too chicken to get waxed down there so I just have to bare with tweezing. Tweezing/waxing is better than shaving because the hair follic is being removed /plucked off so you won't see the 'black dots' lining your skin.


----------



## Candy (Aug 17, 2008)

You can put a mask after waxing like some drops of lemon juice with a little of olive oil. it's very good also you can add some corn flour to it. it will benifits you so much it will lighten your skin by regullar use &amp; it will make it soft and refreshed


----------



## Andi (Aug 17, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Aniger86* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Agreed. That's what I do, I tweeze. Its very very time consuming, but I'm too chicken to get waxed down there so I just have to bare with tweezing. Tweezing/waxing is better than shaving because the hair follic is being removed /plucked off so you won't see the 'black dots' lining your skin. I also just started tweezing after a friend recommended it. I did get a full on brazilian wax once, but it was the worst pain I ever had to endure in my entire life...so IÂ´m probably never gonna go through that again. Epilating is out of the question as well.So when you tweeze you can take your time, and just continue the next day if the pain gets too bad. But really, itÂ´s not that bad cause you just pluck one hair at a time. IÂ´ve started doing this like a month ago, and I already noticed the hair grows back thinner-so IÂ´m definitely keeping it up


----------



## Dreama (Aug 17, 2008)

I never thought tweezing would work for that - plucking one hair at a time.



I'll have to give it a try. I would've suggested waxing, but I know how uncomfortable that can be.


----------



## SweetLikeSin (Aug 17, 2008)

Originally Posted by *CoverGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif First of all I hate hair down there. I like being completely bare. I'm uncomfortable with getting waxed, &amp; I know that I shouldn't do it myself. My issue is that since I have pale skin &amp; dark hair, the hair follicles still show even after I shave. You girls that aren't hairy have no idea how lucky you are! I have the same problem. My skin is very pale but my hair is very dark. I normally shave down there and I doubt I'd ever get waxed. The horror stories of waxing...oh god... =x
I suppose I'll have to get some sort of hair removal cream?

Any suggestions ladies? Something not too expensive that I could find at a CVS or Wal*Mart?


----------



## Killah Kitty (Aug 24, 2008)

Wow I did not know tweezing was an option. I tweezed a few hairs out of my leg one time when I had missed a spot and was going to the beach, but it hurt really bad.

One day Ill gather the courage to get a brazilian wax. Until then I shave, my BF doesn't really care as long as its smooth





I dont know if Id use a hair removal cream on those parts because the skin is really sensitive and I know a lot of girls have gotten their legs burned from creams like Nair and Veet, and thats just their legs!


----------



## Bec688 (Aug 24, 2008)

lol you girls make me laugh! Waxing isn't THAT bad, and its the most effective way to get a clean bikini line, sure you can tweeze, but that takes a lonnnnnnnnnng time!


----------



## pinksugar (Aug 24, 2008)

I don't think it's all that painful... I mean, it's more painful the first time. After that you get used to it.


----------



## KatJ (Aug 24, 2008)

I'm also super pale with black 'down-there hair'. I'm actually getting ready to wax because I hate shaving. Plus, I end up with hair bumps, and it's impossible to shave everyday because of the many nicks. If you're just looking to clean up the line, I would definitely tweeze.


----------



## kaylen (Sep 2, 2008)

I tweeze but I found that can be a bad idea because I end up getting some ingrown hairs that I can't remove and then it looks worse.. does anyone know how to fix the ingrown hair problem?


----------



## umraon (Sep 2, 2008)

i wax but it isn't that effective. i still can see the follicles. I have the same problem in the armpits. it's still dark even when I wax it.


----------



## kaylen (Sep 2, 2008)

Same with me umraon. The follicles never go away, it sucks. The answer might just be either getting laser hair removal, or wearing those skirt thingies over your bikini and then you don't have to worry about it. (Then its kind of obvious though)


----------



## Adrienne (Sep 3, 2008)

Ahh the things we do for men lol. I guess it'll be easier to shave once and wait a day or two and then tweeze so that its easier?


----------



## umraon (Sep 3, 2008)

Originally Posted by *kaylen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Same with me umraon. The follicles never go away, it sucks. The answer might just be either getting laser hair removal, or wearing those skirt thingies over your bikini and then you don't have to worry about it. (Then its kind of obvious though) i always wear this kind of bikini:






for the armpits, there is no solution.


----------



## shesadiva (Sep 4, 2008)

Originally Posted by *umraon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i always wear this kind of bikini:
http://www.onthemovearoundeurope.org...beachwear1.jpg

for the armpits, there is no solution.





i think this is perfect for you....


----------



## SweetLikeSin (Sep 5, 2008)

Originally Posted by *umraon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i always wear this kind of bikini:
http://www.onthemovearoundeurope.org...beachwear1.jpg

for the armpits, there is no solution.





Ugh, I wish I could wear those kinds, but for me it always ends up having a *ahem* cameltoe *ahem* effect.
D:


----------



## CoverGirl (Sep 10, 2008)

Wow, so much advice! Thanks everyone.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Sep 10, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Fataliya* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm afraid I'll accidentally get some in the meaty parts. LMAO!!!
I used to use Nair, till it burned my skin off in 3 mins... So now I'm on the hunt again...


----------



## MissMaryMac (Sep 13, 2008)

Originally Posted by *SweetLikeSin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ugh, I wish I could wear those kinds, but for me it always ends up having a *ahem* cameltoe *ahem* effect.
D:

OMG, I hear ya sister, I'm glad I'm not the only one.


----------



## x33cupcake (Sep 16, 2008)

tweezing sounds scary..


----------



## CoverGirl (Oct 4, 2008)

^ It does! I hate being hairy.



I hate body hair anywhere. Girls that don't have to worry about hair follicles showing, or hair on their arms, etc, are so lucky. I'm especially envious of the women that barely have hair.


----------



## systomic26 (Oct 15, 2008)

waxing works best for me, Nair burns


----------



## reesesilverstar (Oct 15, 2008)

I'm still laffing at "meaty parts". Still hunting too. Nair is really bad stuff man. And Magic smells like toe jam + doggy doo rolled in 1... Ewwwwww


----------



## 9paiiige6 (Jul 27, 2011)

tweezing isnt scary at all ; ive done it a thew times now.. it doesnt hurt me at all.. but it does take a long time; and you can get a stiff neck by the end of it; but i think its defenitly worth it!


----------



## Kalanie (Jul 27, 2011)

I'm also looking for the perfect armpit .I couldnt tweeze.Extremely painful especially down there.I'll stick to shaving even it does show a little.


----------



## Deni Gashtilova (Aug 2, 2011)

Epilatioooon ..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ava53 (Aug 3, 2011)

Tweezing seems sooo painful.  I would just suck it up and wax or laser it off.  It's uncomfortable at first, but it's like going to the doc, it just becomes a way of life.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DonnaJ (Aug 6, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *CoverGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> ^ It does! I hate being hairy.
> 
> 
> ...



Well hello there! lol I have very little body hair and never realized that having a hairy love muffin was a problem for other women. I'm Native American, we just aren't all that hairy.

One day I went to the beach with my best friend. She's Italian. Anyway she was sitting there with her knees tightly together and her arms wrapped around her legs, and I asked her whats the problem? She said she didn't have a chance to shave that morning. I'm like, me neither, I never shave though...still not getting it. She finally quickly spread her legs and OMG! HAIR WAS POPPING OUT EVERYWHERE! A few years later I was watching that scene in Scary Movie with the pubes popping out everywhere and it made me think of my best friend. lmao! (I hope she never sees that I wrote this.)


----------



## divadoll (Aug 7, 2011)

I'm currently using my No! No! to see how well it works. It says it will gradually just stop growing.  I used to have to shave my underarms and my bikini everyday.  Hair grows very fast on me.  Now, I've switched to waxing and the No!No!


----------



## 13Bluestar97 (Aug 9, 2011)

I just wax to the point of where my swimsuit stops. I don't care for the rest because I hate pain.


----------

